# Construct a tall unit as two cabinets or one?



## el_Pedr0 (7 Sep 2021)

Hi all,

I'm designing a walk in wardrobe which will look something like this:






As you can see, there's some shelving units starting about 2m high. I had originally designed these to be built as separate carcasses from the 'base' units. But I've just found out that I can get my walnut veneered mdf boards in 10' (3050mm) heights, which is more than enough to create each unit as a single full height piece. I.e. three parts each about 2600mm high, rather than three 2100mm high units and three 500mm shelving units on top.

It's my house, and I'm cutting and fitting on site. The room height is 2.85m, so enough headroom to be able to assemble the units lying down and then stand them up with clearance even when taking account of the diagonal from bottom back edge to front top edge.

Building them as three units rather than 6 saves a bit on materials (cost and weight), and also neatens my design a tiny bit.

Is there any reason why I should build as six carcasses rather than three?


----------



## MARK.B. (7 Sep 2021)

None that i can think of,it is what I would do


----------



## Cabinetman (7 Sep 2021)

Personally I would have it in three units and if it’s possible have the top one going right the way across, bit like Stone Henge but neater!
I like the way you’ve got around that inconvenient window btw.


----------



## el_Pedr0 (7 Sep 2021)

Oh! Hold on. I've not seen it like that before @Cabinetman! You're seeing it as three units: one on the far right - one on the far left - and one across the top. Like stone henge, as you say.

But until today I've always been seeing it at three cabinets wide by two high - six in total. Even though I'm not considering a back and bottom to the middle section, I had compartmentalised in my mind as another carcass. My revelation today was that I would build it as three tall units side by side, rather than three on the bottom and three on the top.

My instant reaction about the stone henge configuration is that it will monkey with my 'fascias' plan (or whatever those front bits might be called). I'll have a think


----------

